# MIUI Battery draining!



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

My battery drained a lot over night. It was in Airplane mode most of the night. I lost 16% in 10 hours. Ideas?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like Launcher is being active. Launcher can stay active with certain widgets... you still got mClock installed? I found that was leaving my launcher solid-barred, its a known issue. When I deleted mClock my launcher no longer got the solid bar "always on" issue.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

New issue. I am sitting here watching my phones display turn on automatically every minute or so. What the hell! What would cause this? Would any settings in JD cause this? Last right I remember applying a keyguard and a brightness control last night. Maybe this is draining my battery? No mclock

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

OK I fixed my display problem.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

No ideas?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> OK I fixed my display problem.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


I haven't experienced it, but what was the solution to your display problem?


----------



## j1n5t3r (May 22, 2012)

im at 71% after 4 hours. any solutions to this? ):


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

j1n5t3r said:


> im at 71% after 4 hours. any solutions to this? ):


We're going to need alot more info than that bubb. Best be checkin' your display time, data usage, awake bars, active apps, etc. etc. Narrowing down and refining battery life isn't a one-size-fits-all solution. It sometimes takes me hours to track down and get everything tightened up and locked down if you really want the best battery life. 71% after 4 hours would be normal if your phone wasn't sleeping.


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

mr_brady said:


> I haven't experienced it, but what was the solution to your display problem?


it was a setting in JD that I had set. My phone didn't like it.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

